# Bond.  James Bond.



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm watching a Bond movie as I type this, and feeling mildly bored (other than the movie), so I figured I'd start a thread poll and see where it went.

The Bond movie I'm watching stars Timothy Dalton as the titular super-spy.  While he isn't my favorite Bond, I figured someone else might have a different opinion on the matter.  Hence, the poll.


----------



## desiring_change (Aug 13, 2008)

If you believe Roger Moore was the best Bond, well that's like saying Colin Baker (Colin, not Tom) was the best Doctor Who.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> If you believe Roger Moore was the best Bond, well that's like saying Colin Baker (Colin, not Tom) was the best Doctor Who.



So... saying Daniel Craig was the best Bond, that would be like saying David Tennant was the best Doctor Who?

(Oh wait, Tennant WAS the best Doctor.  But Craig wasn't the best Bond.  Silly me.)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 13, 2008)

Meh, saw only 2 Bonds. Once with Pierce and one with Daniel.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 13, 2008)

Pierce Brosnan.  I've liked all the Bond movies he's been in.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 13, 2008)

Never cared for anything Bond related. The whole series is just the collective wet dreams of every man that's ever lived.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2008)

I've seen all of the Bond movies a handful of times each, and I gotta say that I like Brosnan the best.

And that Craig sucks. Brosnan>Connery>Moore>Lazenby>Dalton>Craig.



AlexInsane said:


> Never cared for anything Bond related. The whole series is just the collective wet dreams of every man that's ever lived.



Aside from you, ya big queer cake boy.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Aside from you, ya big queer cake boy.



Obviously.

It was just boring. There's only so many times you can save the world and sleep with random hot women and have it be entertaining.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Obviously.
> 
> It was just boring. There's only so many times you can save the world and sleep with random hot women and have it be entertaining.



I beg to differ.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 13, 2008)

1. A View To A Kill
2. Moonraker
3. GoldenEye

So I like Roger Moore best, so sue me. I just haven't seen many of the Connery-Bond movies.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 14, 2008)

OOOOOO

I love the Bond movies.  I've watched every movie except for Casino Royale.  I don't like the idea of a blonde James Bond...

I thought Sean Connery was the best out of all of them, with Pierce Brosnan close behind.


----------



## Malic (Aug 14, 2008)

Connery for me. He did a great job when he played Bond.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 14, 2008)

Daniel Craig actually tries to deconstruct the Bond series.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 14, 2008)

Let's not forget that Bond movies aren't being made for men anymore. We saw more naked Craig in the last movie than we did of naked women.

THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU MESS WITH THE FORMULA.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I think I speak for everyone by saying the torture scene wasn't necessary.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 14, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Obviously.
> 
> It was just boring. There's only so many times you can save the world and sleep with random hot women and have it be entertaining.



The bond movies alway struck me as being like superhero flicks.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Yeah, I think I speak for everyone by saying the torture scene wasn't necessary *WAS HORRIFYING*.



Fix'd.



AlexInsane said:


> The whole series is just the collective wet dreams of every man that's ever lived.



Only a thoroughly homosexual man would say that like it was a bad thing.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 15, 2008)

It was based on the original novel, the Craig one. <_<


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It was based on the original novel, the Craig one. <_<



And all of the novels sucked. That explains a lot.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It was based on the original novel, the Craig one. <_<



Except that in the book, M was a male. (M was always a male until the book just before GoldenEye)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Except that in the book, M was a male. (M was always a male until the book just before GoldenEye)



But it's Dame Judi Dench, punk!


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 15, 2008)

Dench is fucking hardcore.

I love her.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> But it's Judi Dench, punk!



Doesn't matter. That's still a continuity goof. GoldenEye/Tomorrow Never Dies/The World Is Not Enough/Die Another Day all take place AFTER Casino Royale, so how could she "warp" around back to the first 007 movie (especially when Q doesn't appear. Probably just as well that Q wasn't in it. Nobody can replace Desmond Llewellyn as Q...)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Doesn't matter. That's still a continuity goof. GoldenEye/Tomorrow Never Dies/The World Is Not Enough/Die Another Day all take place AFTER Casino Royale, so how could she "warp" around back to the first 007 movie (especially when Q doesn't appear. Probably just as well that Q wasn't in it. Nobody can replace Desmond Llewellyn as Q...)



Doesn't matter? It's Dame Judi Dench, biatch!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Doesn't matter? It's Dame Judi Dench, biatch!



I don't care if it was Lynn Thigpenn as M. There was NO female M at the beginning of the Bond universe.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I don't care if it was Lynn Thigpenn as M. There was NO female M at the beginning of the Bond universe.



Maybe we should be thinking that they are going to start a new Bond series, since Casino Royale featured less gadgets and it took place in our modern times. :-o


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Maybe we should be thinking that they are going to start a new Bond series, since Casino Royale featured less gadgets and it took place in our modern times. :-o



True.


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 20, 2008)

Daniel Craig,
I though Casion Royale was amazing.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 21, 2008)

Pierce Brosnan on top with Connery following up.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 22, 2008)

What I don't understand is how sean connery is the best bond voted here, yet he had the most scottish english accent I've ever heard! XD He was pretty good though.

Oh, and about Q - While no one can replace Desmond Llewellyn as Q, John Cleese still did a pretty damn good job of it.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 22, 2008)

James bond is part Scottish. I think it's in one of the movies.


----------



## Foamy (Aug 22, 2008)

Those who dare appose the GREAT SEAN CONNERY shall met with a slow and painful demise


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 22, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> James bond is part Scottish. I think it's in one of the movies.



Is he? I never knew that. ^_^

Has anyone read the new James Bond? Devil May Care? Its quite good.


----------

